# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Raar gevoel

## movaho

Hoi,
ik heb zitten zoeken naar een geestelijke gezondheid forum want ik moet het volgende gewoon even kwijt. Er is iets raars met mij aan de hand en het maakt me heel bang. 
Ongeveer 1 tot 1,5 jaar geleden is het begonnen. Ik raak steeds verder van de werkelijkheid af. Ik voel niks meer. Vroeger kon ik nog emotioneel worden van een film of zo maar ik voel helemaal niks meer. Ook verdwijn ik steeds meer in fantasieën. Ik heb een heel fantasie leven waar ik heel veel mee bezig ben. In het echte leven heb ik veel irrationele fobieën gekregen, hele rare kleine dingetjes, zoals ik durf geen stoeprand op te fietsen want ik ben bang dat ik over de kop sla. Elke keer als ik fiets zit ik de hele tijd aan die stoeprand te denken. Ook moet ik elk spinnetje dat ik zie platslaan anders heb ik de hele tijd het gevoel alsof hij in mijn bed rondkruipt of op mijn kleren zit. Ik heb ook soms plotseling een paniekaanval. Ook kan ik vaak geen overzicht meer houden. Als ik bijv. een film heb ik gekeken kan ik niet meer bedenken hoe het plot in elkaar zit. Details weet ik dan nog wel. Ook vaak tijdens een gesprek of zo kan ik niet meer goed nadenken en lijkt het of mijn hoofd leeg is!

Onlangs is het nog erger geworden. Het was zo plotseling, ik weet nog dat het op 27 november was, zo plotseling was het. Ik voel me nu de hele tijd nerveus, alsof er iets ergs aan staat te komen. De wereld voelt niet meer reëel. Het is alsof ik in een droom zit. De dagen gaan zo snel voorbij en het lijkt alsof ik achter een glazen muur zit. Niks raakt me. Dat onreële gevoel is nog wel het ergst.

Ik hoop dat dit een beetje logisch loopt allemaal. Mijn hoofd is nu zo chaotisch. Ik hoop dat iemand me kan vertellen wat dit betekent. Ik ben heel bang dat ik gek word of zo.

Groetjes,
Monique

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi monique,
als ik het zo lees klinkt het echt vreselijk!!!
heb je al eens gedacht om met je huisarts te praten over een eventuele scan van je hersens? wil je niet bang maken maar misschien zit er iets wat er niet hoort.......
wie weet bestaan er medicijnen voor die je kan slikken die al die dingen tegen gaan??
ik weet niet of ik je er een beetje mee geholpen heb maar hopelijk heb je wel wat aan dit advies gehad...
heeeel veeel sterkte ermee en ga echt ff langs je huisarts. 
groetjes sanne

----------


## jessicaanthonio

Klinkt een beetje als lichte psychoses, dat hb ik in het verleden ook eens gehad.
Huisarts vragen naar doorverwijzing voor hulp...
Het zal vast allemaal heel beangstigend zijn, grip op de realitijd te missen,
Maar echt hulp zoeken ervoor..
Sterkte!

----------


## Elyse

Hoi Monique,

Het klinkt inderdaad een beetje psychotisch maar durf niet te zeggen dat het zo is omdat ik er te weinig over weet en ik nooit psychotisch ben geweest. Kan je wel vertellen wat ik erin herken. Je schrijft dat je soms een paniekaanval hebt. Ik leefde dagelijks met paniek en werd op den duur zo depresief dat ook alles aan me voorbij leek te gaan. Als ik naar buiten keek had ik het gevoel dat alles en iedereen doorging en ik leek stil te staan, alsof ik naar een film keek. Een beetje net als wanneer mijn man stierf, toen ging ook alles en iedereen gewoon zijn dagelijkse gangetje en ik keek ernaar. Ik kon en kan nog steeds een film die ik vorige week gezien heb, kijken alsof ik em nog nooit of heel lang geleden heb gezien. Kan me nog herinneren dat ik als kind altijd dacht dat er een bij in mijn kamer was. Dat ik dan gilde en er kwam geen geluid. Op het moment dat mijn angst op zijn grootst was en er was visite dan hoorde ik niet waar mensen het over hadden, maar hoorde alleen nog een soort zoemen. Liep van hot naar her door het huis of ging douchen om mezelf af te leiden. Dacht dat ik knetter werd. Had en heb af en toe nog wel eens dat ik aan iets denk wat ik heel eng vind, ik kan bijv. niet zien dat iemand zich snijdt of dat ik mezelf snijdt. Zie dan steeds dat ik mezelf snijdt en die gedachte wil ik dan niet en daardoor komt tie juist. Of bijv. ik hou zielsveel van iemand en ben bang om die persoon te verliezen, dan heb ik ineens steeds de gedachte: ik wou dat je dood was. Dat soort gekke dingen. Dwanggedachten. Dat is een beetje waar ik aan denk bij dat spinnetje en bij dat fietsen langs een stoeprand. Ben je hiervoor nog nooit naar je huisarts ofzo geweest?

----------


## Elyse

Monique, ik weet trouwens niet wat je bedoeld met een fantasieleven. Wat ik me daarbij voor moet stellen. Ik had wel dat ik heel de dag in mijn hoofd met mezelf in discussie was en mijn gedachten maar gingen en gingen en ik dus continu in mezelf ruzie zocht. Ik gilde het uit in mijn hoofd dat mijn gedachten moesten stoppen. Maakte mezelf helemaal gek. Op den duur wordt je wel bekaf en vlak qua gevoel en gaat alles aan je voorbij. Maar ik vond de dagen lang duren, leek juist geen eind aan te komen. De nachten trouwens ook niet

----------


## willem barten

:Smile:  hoi monique:

het zou kunnen zijn dat je de laatste tijd veel tegenslag hebt gekregen of dat je héél erg druk bezig bent.
voor mij is het herkenbaar in de zin van 'veel tegenslag' als het niet meer gaat en als je konstant tegenwind hebt en moet vechten om het hoofd boven water te houden, daar kan je op het laatst zo ontzettend moe van worden dat je de grip op de werkelijkheid gaat verliezen gepaard gaande met staren en piekeren maar ook fantasïen in de zin van die spinnetjes in bed, ikzelf ben bang voor geulen in het fietspad geweest.
ik had een flink tekort aan vitamine en kreeg van de huisarts één keer per week gedurende 4 weken een vitamine spuit.
mijn energie en positief gevoel heb ik gelukkig daardoor weer op de rit.
misschien helpt dit verhaal jou een beetje.
vaak is het allemaal niet zo erg als dat het lijkt, maar ik zou in ieder geval naar de huisarts gaan en misschien een bloedonderzoek laten doen.
veel sterkte!!!!!!

willem

----------

